# More months added



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

If you your favorite composer(s) had lived, say, 2-3 more months to complete a major piece of work(s), what do you think it could have been, or what would you have wanted it to be? A symphony, a concerto, a piano sonata and so on.

I think I would have loved to see Schubert compose a piano concerto, unless of course he already did and I'm not aware of it, yet. Perhaps another symphony and another piano sonata.

I would be ecstatic to see Mozart compose another symphony in a minor key, perhaps A minor. Albeit, I'm not sure how he would have managed to top his _Jupiter_, but I wouldn't doubt that he eventually would have surpassed it. Also another piano concerto in a minor key and a string quartet and quintet. Finish the Requiem of course. :}

Beethoven to finish his tenth and compose another piano concerto. Maybe one last string quartet and a piano sonata.

Would have loved to hear a Symphony by Hummel and maybe a string quartet, unless he wrote one already?. Chopin would be kind to write more waltz, nocturnes and another piano concerto. Would love to hear another piano quartet by Brahms.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms - Clarinet concerto.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Brahms - Clarinet concerto.


If only! I would love to play a Brahms clarinet concerto. But at least I have his chamber music. I want to play the quintet someday, if I can wrangle a string quartet into doing it with me.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

I want whatever big project Beethoven had in mind which made him unhappy with writing his little string quartet #16.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*More months added*

I think the only thing we can say for sure is that Malipiero's _Symphony of the Zodiac_ would have been longer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Skryabin's Mysterium, but presumably the gestation would have took longer than 2 or 3 months bearing in mind that the sketches for the introductory part lasts for about three hours. Also, although he was a notoriously fastidious and slow worker, it would have been intriguing to see where Webern would (or could) have gone next bearing in mind his fanatical adherence to 12-tone composition - could he have continued in the same vein wringing out a work every 18 months or so or would the well have run totally dry as he gradually ran out of options? Or could a new composing technique evolve from his old one? Would he have gone mad?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I always assumed the guy who shot Webern was a time traveler from the future sent on a mission to save tonality.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Zappa (despite being in a similar situation to Ravel) could have completed Civilization Phaze III as he originally intended and who knows what else in just a few short months.

In Ravel's case, with his deteriorating condition having existed for quite some time before his death I'm sad to have to say that extra months would have only prolonged his suffering.

I'm not so sure Mahler would have completed any more work in just a few months, unless he was on a serious inspiration high. It would've been nice to see him write a piano concerto or something, given his proficiency on the instrument, or maybe even have another crack at a piano quartet or something. The skills he gained in orchestration could've translated in to chamber music very well, I think.

Scriabin could've done more work on the Mysterium, and maybe gotten just that little bit more insane.

Sibelius... probably nothing at all.


----------

